# who beleaves this...???



## whereismymind69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi everybody!! I am first time grower and i got my seeds in a shop in camden town market, london, they are paradise seeds of magic bud... anyone heard of them?? any good??? Well, the lady at the shop told me that i have a 90% possibilities of getting females plants. Then I went home and check the prospectus and i find out that they are not feminised seeds... so here comes my question: was the lady at the shop wrong when she told me about the 90% of chances??? Do feminised seeds get you 100% females?  Thanx in advance!!!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)

nothing is 100%...... even the feminised seeds... she might have meant 90% germ rate...


----------



## Draston (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah I was talking to someone in chat last night that said they only grow 1 plant a grow and they used feminized seeds and still got a male... I forget who it was. I was going to try them before coming to my senses and realizing that even if you do get females out of them the 10 normal seeds are just as good because if you get 1 female out of 10 seeds you can selective polinate and still get some more seeds to grow again...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)

Or the better idea would be to get the one female... clone off it... make a mother plant..and then just grow from clone....more lighting, less work in the long run


----------

